# Strip before sleeving nm in conduit



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Do it with MC all the time. Never been questioned.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

ElectricMon said:


> I've been taught forever this way when for example coming up an island cabinet with romex and needing physical protection. sleeve with sheathing on it's just for protection and is the same as covering with wood or something else. But I've noticed that's not the only practice and that some strip off the sheathing at the conduit transition. I can see the upside for ease of install not dealing with the battle of shoving a couple 12-2 in a single conduit with their sheathing. Have you ever had a hard time with inspectors since the gauge and listing is on the now missing sheathing or other issues with this method?


I agree with Joe about using MC and I done that pretty often and my inspectors dont even flitch on me on that. but with NM yuh they can get little ticked on that depending on how it brought up. 

Electricmon ., If you did take the sheating off and run in the conduit some inspectors may nix it but if you leave it on then they wont say too much but as long it for protection I dont see the issue unless your local codes say differnt on that.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

ElectricMon said:


> I've been taught forever this way when for example coming up an island cabinet with romex and needing physical protection. sleeve with sheathing on it's just for protection and is the same as covering with wood or something else. But I've noticed that's not the only practice and that some strip off the sheathing at the conduit transition. I can see the upside for ease of install not dealing with the battle of shoving a couple 12-2 in a single conduit with their sheathing. Have you ever had a hard time with inspectors since the gauge and listing is on the now missing sheathing or other issues with this method?


Doing what you're describing with NM leaves a bare grounding conductor in the pipe. Even though it's just a sleeve, I can see some numbed skull inspector busting you on it.

I don't remember what the code reference is and since I'm almost finished with my second glass wine I don't feel like researching it. :drink:

Maybe Speedy Peety will be along to comment on this.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

IIRC, some Romex has un-labelled conductors. ( There is no legend stamped on the insulation.)

If this is true for your stuff, you can get gigged by a Code Fanatic.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

You could get called on it for this:

300.12 Mechanical Continuity, the sheath must be continuous between boxes, cabinets and fittings.

I guess if you used a NM to Flex fitting, you could be compliant on this one though.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm going to play devil's advocate here. Why does romex need physical protection when attached to an Island cabinet? Never used pipe in a cabinet for a resi kitchen. Haven't bothered using MC or flex in years. Never been red tagged. I just use romex 1 hole straps or 3/8 bx clips squeezed around the cable and regular plastic old work boxes. 
If the customer objects to the look of the outlet, I sell them a Sillites receptacle and tell them to have the cover painted to match their cabinets. The Sillites receptacle is marketed for this purpose and can only be wired in romex.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

JoeSparky said:


> I'm going to play devil's advocate here. Why does romex need physical protection when attached to an Island cabinet? Never used pipe in a cabinet for a resi kitchen. Haven't bothered using MC or flex in years. Never been red tagged. I just use romex 1 hole straps or 3/8 bx clips squeezed around the cable and regular plastic old work boxes.
> If the customer objects to the look of the outlet, I sell them a Sillites receptacle and tell them to have the cover painted to match their cabinets. The Sillites receptacle is marketed for this purpose and can only be wired in romex.


A good many AHJ's consider it subject to damage. You have pots, pans, etc. being moved in and out of cabinet areas. Here anything below 8' is subject to damage, so any exposed NM has to be protected. It is a written amendment though, so it isn't a "This inspector enforces it and this one doesn't" sort of thing.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

JoeSparky said:


> I'm going to play devil's advocate here. Why does romex need physical protection when attached to an Island cabinet? Never used pipe in a cabinet for a resi kitchen. Haven't bothered using MC or flex in years. Never been red tagged. I just use romex 1 hole straps or 3/8 bx clips squeezed around the cable and regular plastic old work boxes.
> If the customer objects to the look of the outlet, I sell them a Sillites receptacle and tell them to have the cover painted to match their cabinets. The Sillites receptacle is marketed for this purpose and can only be wired in romex.


the most common reason is for protection from flying items in drawer in kitchen cabents and ya never know what will kill it .,, I have see knife marks on end of drawer when someone slammed hard or rough handling.,, and yuh pot and pans will do it too.

I am pretty sure most inspectors are well verised if they are famuair with residential side.


----------

